# Wheel alum alloy issue



## BARBARASTARK (Jun 14, 2017)

Own a 2012 Hatch & hope to trade by the end of the year.

Have slight bent wheel rim on rear pass side. Brand new Tiger Paw installed.

Tire pressure fine. 

No problems except at 50 mph noticeable noise . With rear windows down it is almost a roar and [email protected] mph. Under 45 or 50 mph seems OK.

Would like to fix rim even though trade in value of this car could be as low as $3,000 ( but maybe one to $$ two more ).

Has anyone had experience with the techniques to fix alum alloy rims?? Good or bad??

(( Note the span of defect extends just 3.5 " around edge; tire not balance-able)) Thank you for help or suggestions.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I've had a few aluminum alloy wheels repaired with great success. Try this company:

Alloy Wheel Repair Specialists, LLC | Alloy Wheel Repair, Powder Coating, OEM Replacements


----------

